# Venison Grillades and Grits!



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

Cooked this a couple weeks ago, but been real busy and did not get a chance to post it. Here is the recipe I used:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/meats/pork22.htm
But I substituted venison for the beef, and used venison stock in place of the beef stock.


I used about 4# venison round roast cut into 1/4" thin steaks:







The garlic creamed grits...we like 'em VERY THICK:






And of course, can't have grillades and grits without homemade buttermilk, bacon grease and butter BISCUITS!!!






I used the convection setting to brown the tops good. Like 'em crispy on the outside, and really soft inda middle!

The money shot...






simmer those steaks down for about 3 hours until they break with just a fork...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Man another real rib sticker.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks Warren!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 12, 2020)

Keith that looks and sounds fantastic. I just printed the recipe and got the steaks out of the freezer. I have every intention of making it this evening. I have to use beef though. Tracy won't do game meat unfortunately, but I bet it'll still be good.

Thanks for sharing!!
Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Keith that looks and sounds fantastic. I just printed the recipe and got the steaks out of the freezer. I have every intention of making it this evening. I have to use beef though. Tracy won't do game meat unfortunately, but I bet it'll still be good.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!
> Robert


Glad you are gonna try it. Be sure not to fry at too high a temp. and scorch the bottom prior to adding the trinity....
Lemme know how you like it!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 12, 2020)

looks like a delicious meal.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks like a delicious meal.


Thanks Smokerjim!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Keith that looks and sounds fantastic. I just printed the recipe and got the steaks out of the freezer. I have every intention of making it this evening. I have to use beef though. Tracy won't do game meat unfortunately, but I bet it'll still be good.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!
> Robert


How'd it turn out Robert?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2020)

I've been wanting to make this. Not sure what cut of meat I will use yet. Was there any change to the original recipe for 4 pounds of meat? Thanks, You are an inspiration yet again...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I've been wanting to make this. Not sure what cut of meat I will use yet. Was there any change to the original recipe for 4 pounds of meat? Thanks, You are an inspiration yet again...JJ


I'm glad you are willing to try it...
As far as scaling the recipe, 1 round steak is about a pound; so I doubled the recipe. A shoulder steak, (or sometimes called a 7 steak) is the preferred cut for this dish. Tough but flavorful and the long braising time will tenderize it.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 16, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> How'd it turn out Robert?



It came out REALLY well Keith!! Thanks so much for sharing. I started with a 1# Bavette steak and went from there. Since it's only two of us I didn't need a huge batch. Here is a pic of the plated meal. Not very pretty but it sure did taste good.






The orange stuff you see is bell pepper, not carrots or pumpkin, or anything weird. That's just the only bell pepper I had. Also, I'm not a big fan of lard so I fried up a bag of bacon crumbles from a huge batch of bacon I'd just sliced and vac sealed that morning. I wanted the grease from the bacon. Well...saw that plate of crumbles sitting there that I'd fried for the grease and figured what the heck? I tossed the bacon in also living the adage that everything is better with bacon    The crumbles were a mix of pepper crusted and maple & brown sugar bacon. I just throw all the bacon "scraps" into a pile and chop them all up together. I think the maple & brown sugar attributed a little bit to a slight sweetness in the meal. This sweetness wasn't necessarily unpleasant but it didn't belong. Still in all an excellent dish. Was served over rice with a nice little Cesarish salad. This one will get done again minus the bacon crumbles.

Robert


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh Man   That looks Delish   I could eat a plate of that right now for breakfast
Nice Job

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2020)

gary s said:


> Oh Man   That looks Delish   I could eat a plate of that right now for breakfast
> Nice Job
> 
> Gary


Thanks gary.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe. Gonna use this to kick our “round steak and gravy dinner” up a notch.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 16, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Gonna use this to kick our “round steak and gravy dinner” up a notch.




It will certainly kick it up a notch. This was really good...but not the first good recipe I've gotten from Keith. If he posts it, you can pretty much take it to the bank that it'll be good.

Robert


----------

